# 2011 World MMA Awards Results



## Fabolouslife (Sep 29, 2010)

*Fighter's Only 2011 World MMA Awards: Chael Sonnen, Shawn Tompkins, 2012 and beyond*

They’ve not been around as long as Big Wheels, but the Fighter’s Only MMA Awards are a big deal.

The ceremony put on by the global company that produces magazines in the U.S., U.K., South Africa, Germany and Canada in addition to a worldwide publication, is the only annual event that acknowledges the milestones and achievements of mixed martial arts. Organized by Fighter’s Only, the function is ready to delve into its fourth consecutive year of celebrations on Wednesday at the Pearl Theatre inside the Palms Casino Resort in Las Vegas.

Two new categories – Comeback of the Year and MMA Personality of the Year – were added this year.

Celebrities from outside the MMA world are brought in to attract non-MMA viewers. As opposed to last year, Wednesday’s show will be broadcast on Fox instead of an internet stream, which is sure to bring more spectators.

Among the awards is a Lifetime Achievement award, something Randy Couture acquired last year while co-hosting the program with CBS Sports journalist and former MMA Live (ESPN) personality Molly Qerim. Couture was humorous, professional and well-received in the role.

This year Fighter’s Only went a different direction with Qerim’s partner, the imitable Chael Sonnen.

“I think Chael will be brilliant,” Fighter’s Only CEO Rob Hewitt told MMADieHards.com. “I think he has the look, the confidence and the personality to go in there and do a great job. He’s entertaining and he’s a well-known name in the sport. People want to hear what Chael has to say and I think the fans at the show and at home watching will enjoy what Chael brings to the ceremony. He’s co-hosting with Molly Qerim, who is a lovely woman, very beautiful and a great journalist herself. I think the two of them will give the fans a great show. I’m looking forward to it.”

Loved or hated, Sonnen attracts fans, the same fans that Hewitt allows to decide the winners. The nominees are pared down by an industry ensemble.

“We have six international magazines and....

http://mmadiehards.com/features/fighters-only-2011-mma-awards-chael-sonnen-shawn-tompkins-2012-and-beyond/


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

There are some glaring omissions among their nominees in my opinion. Although I'm not particularly a fan of award shows. Never saw one present any form of objectivity.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Anybody else start following these awards after the show on Spike ended? Just asking cause nobody else was in general MMA but I did, submission of the year comes up next and come on Korean zombie!










Edit: He won, congrats Mr Jung, and guess who beat Brittney & friends for ring girl of the year?










Here's everybody else if you want to know:



> The winners include:
> 
> INTERNATIONAL FIGHTER OF THE YEAR
> Nominees: Michael Bisping, Alexander Gustafsson, Joachim Hansen, Alistair Overeem and Dennis Siver
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/26324/2011-world-mma-awards-ceremony-live-updates-1030-p-m-et.mma


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> The 2011 World MMA Awards took place tonight at the Pearl at the Palms in Las Vegas Nevada. The show was hosted by outspoken UFC middleweight Chael Sonnen, and included awards for categories such as “Fighter Of The Year”, “KO Of The Year”, and “Fight Of The Year” (between the dates September 1st, 2010 and August 31st, 2011). The following were tonight’s nominees and award winners for all 22 categories:
> 
> International Fighter of the Year
> NOMINEES:
> ...


 No real surprises.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I want video


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I want video


me too. Go find us some.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> me too. Go find us some.


Im trying, maybe i'll hit up karyn bryant shes always good


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Didn't Chael host this ? there must be some good material around somewhere....


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn, can't wait to watch this - Chael giving "Gym of the year" to BlackHouse will be so sweet 

Oh and who didn't see Ariel winning his award, come on 

Congrats to all the nominees and winners!


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

They should really just change the name to the ZUFFA Awards show.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

It won't air on TV until tomorrow or Sunday I believe 

Can't wait to see Chael giving BlackHouse and award, oh the irony is so sweet 

*Moved to General MMA btw *


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Notice there is no Judge of the year.

Because they all stink.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Machida and Hominick got robbed.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Quite pathetic that karyn bryant wasnt even nominated for journalist of the year.Yeah she might not write blogs but her utube channel is always 1st to get post fights interviews & shes gets one of the most hits.That should count for something..Is there really a point to promotion of the year?


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)




----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Nascar is fixed? And all those laps of watching Rusty Wallace back in the day....


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh, no real surprises... seems like a fairly standard show whereby all the same people may as well show up to collect their awards each year. Hard to be interested in a show where it's so blatantly obvious who's going to win.

Donald Cerrone 'broke through' ages ago. Award could have been used to really hype up another fighter.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Going to be awesome though, Arianny getting an award and so did Blackhouse. Chael has recent history with the both of them.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

You guys realize that the host doesn't present all of the awards right?

Pretty much everybody gets a turn. I'll bet you that Chael is never on stage with Arianny or blackhouse.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

oldfan said:


> You guys realize that the host doesn't present all of the awards right?
> 
> Pretty much everybody gets a turn. I'll bet you that Chael is never on stage with Arianny or blackhouse.


That i know, i wish he'd be the one to present them. :thumb02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Kreed said:


> Quite pathetic that karyn bryant wasnt even nominated for journalist of the year.Yeah she might not write blogs but her utube channel is always 1st to get post fights interviews & shes gets one of the most hits.That should count for something..Is there really a point to promotion of the year?


It's because she is black Kreed. Anybody who knows anything knows that:confused02:

Ronda should have won out over Tate but it'll make it that much better when she pops out her elbow:thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree with Kreed. 

In the small world of MMA journalism, Karen is right at the top and should have been recognized.






and she's hot.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

anyone know where we can watch the video of the whole ceremony? tnx in advance!


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

When does it air? There has been no promotion or anything?


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

_JB_ said:


> When does it air? There has been no promotion or anything?


saturday during ufc 140 I believe


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Kreed said:


> saturday during ufc 140 I believe


tnx, that clarifies why it's been impossible to find videos online.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Airs this Sunday:

"The show was filmed, but it won’t air until Sunday, Dec. 11, on Fox Sports Net at 8pm ET/PT."

source: http://www.mmaconvert.com/2011/12/01/2011-world-mixed-martial-arts-awards-winners/


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

video?


----------

